# Hard to find info



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

I'll still look, but can anyone give me some information on a knife manufacturer called Mercer?


----------



## crouton (Nov 2, 2002)

Michael Mercer custom made knifes try this
http://home.earthlink.net/~theglassmans/mercer1.html


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Did you see the price on that pocket knife? 
Holy $1600 Batman!
Jon


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

I was looking for the knives that are issued by Scottsdale Culinary Institute. They told me they were a brand called Mercer. I don't think it's the one in the URL. If any graduates or current students can help out (Wambly or Thirteendog)........


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Have you used the knives? What do they look like, are they forged, etc? any other details?


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

That's my problem, cchiu. I have yet to see these knives. I have no idea what they look like or how they feel.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Oh great, oh swell, thanks so much for the link to the handmade knives. That's all I need. Feed my obsession for cute little pocket knives with dreams of Damascus steel and all that. Got any idea what goes into making one of those, hence the ridiculous price? I once had a nice little Frost Cutlery thing fall out of my pocket and I mourned for a month. I ALWAYS have a pocketknife on or near me. Couldn't this at least wait till I get the oven done?


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Sorry TBH. 

We'll do better next time.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Jeff, did you Google on spelling variations? Maybe Mercier? Just keep misspelling it, and eventually you'll hit on the right one.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

culinarian247,

Just call the culinary department of that school. I'm sure someone can help you with a source.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

The California Culinary Academy in San Francisco just switched from Wusthof to Mercer in the knife kits they start the students with. They are forged and to look at they are very similar to Wusthof. Same weight and balance. As to their performance? Too soon to say. The jury is still out.

Jock


----------

